# USA visit including some cycling and a vintage Schwinn!



## netman (21 Jun 2022)

Not in the same league as others (@HobbesOnTour @cwskas) I'm afraid, but I will take some inspiration from their threads to add some modest stories of riding in (for me) foreign lands!

I recently had 2 and a half weeks near Dayton, Ohio visiting my daughter and her husband. Now whilst this was mostly focused on spending time with them, I knew there would also be the chance to get out and cycle a bit, so with a couple of months to go before I left I started trawling Craigslist for the Dayton area to see if I could get them to pick up a suitable two-wheeled wonder for some fun miles .

Bike criteria was pretty simple really - not expensive, as I don't know how often I'll get out there to ride it so it'll spend much of it's time hanging in a garage. Ideally ridable with only a minimum of work, so I could get straight out as soon as possible after arriving. Something vintage and American would be quite apt I thought. I only 'do' (apologies to our off-road compadres) road bikes so that narrowed it down enough for me to start looking.

Over the course of a few weeks I watched bikes come and go and noticed there was a Schwinn Continental in a very fetching 70's brown that seemed to be hanging around and was only 10 miles away from where my daughter and son-in-law live. So I asked her to check it out (slightly risky as they aren't cyclists!). They duly picked it up for the vast sum of $80 (£65). I only had to hope it was going to be rideable when I got there!

This is the photo she sent after picking it up:







Looking pretty original to me!
A whole 10 speeds and that colour  (forgive me, I grew up through the 70's - what can I say!)

Next up... first ride in the great USofA and some fettling...


----------



## cwskas (22 Jun 2022)

Looks to be in pretty good shape from the picture.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (22 Jun 2022)

netman said:


> Not in the same league as others



Rubbish!!!
You own bikes on two continents!! That's pretty impressive! 

Looking forward to reading your Schwinn adventures!

CycleTravel works in the US of A but RWGPS is a good source of local routes. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Cycleops (22 Jun 2022)

Nice buy but I think you was done on the price. Yard sales and thrift shops are the place to pick up bikes, most go for very low prices. That one is quite low spec but should clean up and ride nicely. I used to have a Schwann Traveler (one L’ ) a bit later than yours which was the equal of many European bikes:


----------



## Debade (22 Jun 2022)

Bike looks good. And Ohio has done some pretty good work on their biking network. I do not know about Dayton, specifically. But, next summer when after my move closer to Ohio, I plan to find out for myself. Enjoy your stay on this side.


----------



## netman (22 Jun 2022)

So, suitably recovered after being left to sleep in Chicago airport by BA after my flight was delayed causing a missed connection, and then my only choice apparently being to fly to New York and then back to Dayton the next day (thanks BA and American - you have both lost a customer!)...

It was time for a quick check over of the bike, and a shakedown ride to see what needed attention.

Noticed this and filed away the info for checking into later...





My only initial worry was the tyres as they looked quite old and the sidewalls didn't fill me with confidence! But, I thought, what the heck, bit of air in the front tyre and away we go...

I'd noticed on the way in to Springboro from the airport that some of the roads near where I'd be staying had decent cycle lanes, so it was off out to have a look.

6.27 miles
262ft Elevation Gain

First impressions were very good - either paths beside the roads, or dedicated cycle lanes and everything was so nicely tidy and clean! Forgot to take pics on this ride so have enlisted a little help from Mr Google's maps!





The bike was trundling along nicely so far. Had stayed in the big ring so far, tyres were holding up for now. Brakes were poor as I expected they would be!

Nice to see signs of the area being bike friendly too... and I really must say I was very pleasantly surprised by how cyclist-friendly the drivers were - not a single close pass on short stretches without bike lanes - moving right out to give me plenty of room... not something I'm used to in the UK I have to say! We'll see if that continues!






I took the bike route for another couple of miles and then looped around to head back. As I did I found my first reasonable climb and then found that I didn't have a functioning front derailleur, so no small ring! Cue some creaky knees and burning thighs 10 minutes later! 

The bike had done well and delivered me back safe and sound - not bad considering it's almost as old as me! Only issues were the front mech being seized up and a regular bomp, bomp, bomp from the front wheel every turn - my guess was it was out of true round-wise, so time to investigate...

On looking at it back at base, the wheel actually looked ok, but I could see it appeared that the tyre maybe wasn't seated on the bead properly - you can just make it out behind the frame here;





So, whipped the tyre off to see if it was worth trying to re-seat, but on seeing the state of it, decided I'd better order a couple of replacements...





Final job today was to check the serial number and date the bike...




And here's the page from the catalog;






So, nearly 52 years old and in 'Sierra Brown'. Held it's value pretty well too 

Looked up what was Number One in September 1970 (in the UK) and it happened to be a song I love - Band of Gold by Freda Payne - so, the Schwinn has a name... Freda!


----------



## netman (22 Jun 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Rubbish!!!
> You own bikes on two continents!! That's pretty impressive!


Well now, when you put it like that... check me out - Swag!


----------



## cwskas (22 Jun 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> RWGPS is a good source of local routes



I second that, I recently started using this since so many of my friends use it and find it very useful.


----------



## cwskas (22 Jun 2022)

netman said:


> whipped the tyre off to see if it was worth trying to re-seat, but on seeing the state of it, decided I'd better order a couple of replacements...



Wise move, it appears!

Glad you made it through the shakedown ride.


----------



## cwskas (22 Jun 2022)

netman said:


> here's the page from the catalog



September of 1970 . . . I'm just starting college. I bet it rides best if you dress as the ad shows!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (23 Jun 2022)

So glad your first ride went well - apart from the burning thighs! 
That's a lovely bit of history you have there and a great opportunity to make some more. 
I know I'm being hypocritical but if you do dress up as @cwskas suggests...... We're going to need pictures!!!

You've got a new bike and a whole continent to explore! Enjoy!


----------



## T4tomo (23 Jun 2022)

new tyres are a must looking at state of the one photo'd. new brake blocks too as they will be dried and hard. I always re-cable a new "old" bike, although not always strictly necessary. re the FD, is the mech seized, i.e does it refuse to move when disconnected from cable, or is it a cable issue. a good soak of the mechanism and spring in GT85 may bring it back to life, and as said new cables may also help if the inner is sticking in the outer, again easy to check if you disconnect cable from the Mech end.

do the dynamo / lights still work?

good luck!


----------



## BurningLegs (23 Jun 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> So glad your first ride went well - apart from the burning thighs!



Nothing wrong with BurningLegs


----------



## netman (30 Jun 2022)

By the next day the new 27 x 1 1/4 tires (y!) had arrived - slightly sad I couldn't get hold of gum walls but black will have to do! Managed to get a pair of Innova's from Walmart for $15 each so not bad.

Chucked the front tyre on (with a new tube as well) and decided to leave the rear for another day. Freed off the front mech with lot's of lube and shifting back and forth and it was off out in the couple of hours I had spare.

13.42 miles
404 ft elevation gain






Those paying attention earlier may have noticed that Freda was originally sold by The Schwinn Center in Centerville nearby, so a quick bit of sleuthing and I discovered that the bike shop was still there and is now called K&G Bike Center, so that was my destination - why not take Freda back to her roots eh?!

Arrived, took the obligatory photo and then had a great chat with Justin who works there - a fellow cycling enthusiast who'd spent time in Europe and was looking forward to a trip to Majorca for some great cycling soon.






Cadillac sir? Nah, I'm ok as I am thanks 






Final call before heading back was a Goodwill store - why? Because I'd heard of them but had never been in one! Turns out I found a bargain new pair of padded undershorts for $5 - handy as I didn't have any with me on this trip 






It was a pleasure to have all 10 speeds once again and I stayed in the small ring most of the time, spinning to let my knees have it easier. Back to base for some family time.

*Edit - Oh, I changed the front brake pads and adjusted the front brake too - more chance of actually stopping as opposed to squealing now!


----------



## cwskas (1 Jul 2022)

netman said:


> Those paying attention earlier may have noticed that Freda was originally sold by The Schwinn Center in Centerville nearby, so a quick bit of sleuthing and I discovered that the bike shop was still there and is now called K&G Bike Center, so that was my destination - why not take Freda back to her roots eh?!



Excellent report! What a great idea!


----------



## netman (6 Jul 2022)

A couple of days went by and then the opportunity arose for another quick explore of the local area. This time I thought I'd roll down into Springboro and then see where the road took me from there.

12.52 miles
620ft elevation gain

Rollin' into Springboro...











Not much to see or do here until I took a left into Rotary Park...






And what a great idea - a haven for passing cyclists! Check this out 

A bike work stand and tools...





A pump...





A cyclists' vending machine (no really!!)





Full of essential supplies...










And a map of local cycle routes...





I was already heading away from the Great Little Trail and was saving the Great Miami River Trail for another day, so decided to head South East towards the Little Miami Scenic Trail before looping back around to home.
For any (like me) initially slightly confused by the use of the name Miami in Ohio, they were a Native American tribe living in the area. The name Miami derives from _Myaamia_, the tribe's name for themselves in their Algonquian language of Miami-Illinois. They lived in many areas over many years, but between 1720 and 1763, lived in the 'Miami River Locations' in Ohio.

To be continued...


----------



## netman (6 Jul 2022)

Part 2...
I headed out for 4 or 5 miles until I found nice place to rest for awhile and contemplate life...











Got waved at by a chap in a lovely 30's classic car, plenty of wide careful passes by other drivers and smiles and hellos a-plenty. What a friendly area!

Just one more photo from the ride back to where I'm staying...






Next time... the Great Little Trail and the Great Miami River Trail.


----------



## netman (24 Jul 2022)

After my last ride, I thought it was time to change the rear tyre and tube as it really didn't look great, so happily removed the wheel, changed the tube and tyre with no problems until I went to tighten the axle nuts - uh-oh... one decided to cross-thread when I tried to tighten it up! Tried everything, extra washers, no washers, trying to find a bit of thread to bite on to, but no - it appears the axle had turned to cheese. 

So, it was off to the previously mentioned K&G to see if my new friend there could help. Luckily he could and I had it back a couple of days later with a new axle fitted - not only that, but I was only charged for the part - Justin had done the labour in his own time - what a star!

8.11 Miles
299ft Elevation Gain






Just exploring around and checking my route out towards the Great Miami River for when I had more time. Picked up the Great Little Trail, but it's just a shared use path alongside a dual carriageway, so didn't take any pics!
Not much time to ride on this day, as we went to visit the USAF Museum, so a couple of pics from there and a couple of my daughter and son-in-law's dogs, Summer & Autumn!


----------



## netman (24 Jul 2022)

20.09 Miles
666 Feet Elevation Gain

Finally found half a day to explore a little further (still not far in cycle touring terms though I know ).

Rode out to pick up the Great Little Trail again, and this time headed further out to the West towards the Great Miami River and the Great Miami River Trail that follows the River's east bank for 77 miles (just small portion of that for me today!) from Middletown up to Piqua.

Once away from the more built up areas, I picked up a lovely path through a park...





Followed shortly after by a Nature Conservation Area, with around 3 miles of shared use paths - absolutely gorgeous with lots of lovely descending!










This took me down into the River valley and I was able to pick up the River Trail...






Following the trail towards Franklin...





Stopping to soak up the views...





And then in to Franklin... to find some lovely old cars and houses...
















Before heading back away from the river towards Springboro again. Cycled through another lovely park before a nice leg busting climb out!






Next up - final ride in the USA (for now!)...


----------



## Fredo76 (2 Aug 2022)

What a wonderful way to see some of the country, and a very nice part, from the looks. I'm glad you are receiving courtesy and hospitality.

You are seeing a sample of what many of us now long for and miss terribly, what we were, and to an extent, still are. I hope we can keep it together.

Love your thread. Perfect transportation! Have you got long white socks, for a picture?


----------

